

Small b2b startup Looking for a sales manager - plouc

I run a small b2b business in Dublin, Ireland, and am looking for a part time sales &amp; marketing manager. How should I go about finding the right person?
======
maxhn
You can post to HN on 1st November.

Is it a remote position or only locally available?

~~~
plouc
What is on HN the 1st of November? Position is local as meeting business
owners is necessary.

~~~
kvnn
He is probably referring to the monthly "Who is hiring?" And "seeking
freelancer?" Threads posted in /ask

